# Kit básico



## subsoho (Sep 14, 2006)

Conoceis algún kit básico para empezar ?

board, resistencias, condensadores, etc ...


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 14, 2006)

Este es algo caro xo tb muy completo. Aunque si buscas un poco por internet seguro q encuentras uno que se adapte a tus necesidades.



http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?cPath=23_87&products_id=341


----------



## subsoho (Sep 16, 2006)

hmm, es demasiado completo para lo que quiero...

alguien conoce algo más sencillo ?

gracias ...


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 16, 2006)

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es ir a uan tienda de electronica y comprarte los componentes por separado.

Comprate:
- *un puñado de leds: *los baratos lucen poco, pero para experimentar estan bien por 10 centimos no? Uno de alta luminosidad peude salirte hasta por mas de 2 euros la unidad dependiendo el color, pero asi te enamoraras de las infinitas posibilidades.
- *Resistencias:* Es lo mas barato, puedes comprartelas trankilamente de 5 en 5. PIlla alguna pequeña digamos... 10, 50 y 100 ohm. Y alguna mas grande, de 1 y 10 kohm por ejemplo.
- *Condensadores:* A mi me regalaron unos cuantos de desguace, ceramicos y electrolíticos. Si no dispones de un osciloscopio (que lo dudo), puedes esperar a saber especificamente ke condensador necesitas para tu circuito.
-*El protoboard*: Para ahorrarte cables arriba y abajo cuando solo estas probando, el protoboard es una gran herramienta. Si no sabes que es, busca en google y pregunta, que es muy sencillo. Los hay de muchos tamaños, y el precio varia segun el tamaño y las conexiones que tenga para distintos voltajes. Yo para empezar compre uno muy pekeño del tamaño de un movil aproximadamente, y sin conexiones para las fuentes de voltaje, y funciona muy bien (ademas el que yo compre tiene forma de "puzzle" para unir unos a otros).
-*Un estañador:* Esto ya te puede slair mas caro, pero depende de dnd lo compres. YO por 2 euros compre uno en los chinos y para empezar esta genial. Tb necesitaras estaño. Un rollo de estaño puede valir unos 2-3 euros, pero tb venden tiras pequeñas de estaño por menos de un euro.
-*Un polimetro:* Vamos de barato a caro. El polimetro ronda los 10-20 euros: a mas prestaciones y calidad, mas euros. El mio es basico y me valio 5 euros (tb en los chinos jaja). Lo unico que no trae es la opcion de zumbido para evaluar la continuidad.
-*Unos alicates finos y tijeras de cortar cable*
- Un par de *baterias de litio de 3V* (son como las delos relojes, pero mas grandes).
- Y por supuesto, *un poco de cable*, de digamos 6 mm de espesor.

Con es habras gastado unos... 20 euros? y tendras un poco de todo para empezar con lo mas basico


----------



## subsoho (Sep 17, 2006)

Gracias Romo.

Has sigo de gran ayuda.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 17, 2006)

mejor que las baterias podrias buscarte una fuentecilla pues esta no se gasta
yo empece con piezas que fui desoldando de televisores y videos y radios y diferentes electrodomesticos qe me encontraba tirados por los campos, y hasta hoy me va bien, empece sin miedo, pues como no me habia costado nada conseguir los componentes, tpco me importaba muxo quemarlos, lo que mas tarde en comprar fue la protoboard, que la compre este año despues de 5 de practica en la electronica

un saludo


----------



## nocturno (Sep 17, 2006)

Escribí un artículo llamado "Iniciación a los PIC: lo imprescindible para comenzar". Está orientado a trabajar con microcontroladores PIC y sólo a lo meramente imprescindible, pero puede que te sirva de orientación.


----------



## subsoho (Sep 17, 2006)

Gracias a ambos, cualquier opinión es bien recibida.


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 17, 2006)

Guille, ya que mencionas lo de las fuentes... (aunque quiza no es el hilo ams apropiado para la pregunta)

Estaba pensando en pillarme una. Pero claro, no una "fuente de laboratorio" digamos jeje. Pense en comprarme un cargador de bateria de gameboy (ke lleva 5.2 voltios) o de psp (5 volt). Uno de estos transformadores que se enchufan a la red de 220 y pasa a corriente continua deberia servirme no?

Por otro lado, lei en algun foro a alguien que utilizaba una fuente vieja de cpu, que al parecer tiene una salida de 12 voltios y otra de 5, pero no estoi muy seguro de como localizar dichas salidas en la fuente de una CPU. Podrian ayudarme o indicarme una web apropiada sobre el tema para enterarme de como aprovechar una fuente para este tipo de cosas? Gracias


----------



## nocturno (Sep 18, 2006)

La que yo uso y se ve en la foto es una fuente de PC. Cada conector tiene 4 cables, dos de color negro que son la masa, uno de color rojo que son los 5V y el de color amarillos que es el de 12V.

Si es una fuente tipo AT funcionará tan pronto como la enchufes; por el contrario si es ATX tendrás que activarla, lo que se hace uniendo el cable Verde con la masa en el conector ancho, el que va a la placa madre.


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bueno, me he pasado la mañana desarmando una vieja CPU y ya tengo mi fuente de alimentacion:





Creo que es ATX, pk se activaba al darle al boton de encendido del ordenador mediante este pulsador que sale de un cable negro grueso de la fuente:





Tengo 2 grupos de 2 conexiones cada una como la de la siguiente imagen, con cables negros, rojos y amarillos, tal y como tu describiste:





*
Acerca de esto viene mi primera duda:* Cada conexion tiene un amarillo, un rojo, y 2 negros. Si por ejemplo quiero disponer de 5V, conectare el positivo a un cable rojo, y el negativo a uno negro (no?), y da lo mismo utilizar un negro que otro. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?


*A continuacion mi segunda duda:*

Mi fuente tiene esta otra conexion, que se bifurca en las 2 de la foto. Una tiene 3 cables rojo, uno blanco y 2 negros. La otra tiene 2 negros, uno verde, uno amarillo, uno rojo, y uno naranja. ¿Es este el cable verde del que hablabas que tenia que conectar? ¿A donde? ¿Para que sirven los demas, por ejemplo el naranja, o el blanco?

Gracias por vuestro tiempo!


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 18, 2006)

wenas respondiendo a tu 1º duda, si el cable rojo lleva 5 volts y el negro es masa o negativo, da igual a cual negro lo conectes, se ponen 2 por comodidad y por no cargar muxo 1 solo cable, porque luego en la placa de la fuente van todos al mismo sitio, 
tonces:

rojo       = +5v
negro    =  negativo
negro    =  negativo
amarillo = +12v

ahora bien ay fuentes, que no traen pulsador, que son digitales(todas las nuevas), y para forzar al pc a apagar, o le quitas el cable de corriente, o dejas pulsado durante un tiempo el boton de arranque, son esas, las que encienden y apagan por la placa, el la placa base la que le manda la señal a la fuente para dar paso a los 5 y 12 v, en este caso como no hay placa, yo en mi proyecto, usaba una fuente como esta, y le puentee un interruptor, entre verde y negro dado a que cuando se cierre el int, una el negro y el verde, de esa forma obtendras corriente a la salida, de todas formas por las fotos creo que en tu fuente no funciona asi, tan solo das o quitas el voltage de entrada,asi que la toma que trae 3 rojos y demas, con un polimetro mide el voltage entre negro y diferentes colores, y veras que hay varios voltages que se usan para alimentar distintas partes de la placa base.


un saludo


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 18, 2006)

De modo que en principio, solamente tengo ke enchufarla y darle al pulsador como cuando encendia el ordenador no?
En principio por lo que me dices, entiendo que el conjunto 3rojo-blanco-2negro funciona igual ke los normales rojo-amarillo-negro, solo que el blanco sera otro tercer voltaje diferente, y algo analogo ocurrira con el verde y el naranja. En cuanto tenga el cable de alimentacion (que tengo ke buscarlo por el trastero) le clavare el polimetro a ver que nos cuenta)¡.
Gracias por tu explicacion.


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

Romo1987 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que es ATX, pk se activaba al darle al boton de encendido del ordenador mediante este pulsador que sale de un cable negro grueso de la fuente:



*Romo1987* tu fuente *no es ATX.*  Es de las comunes.  Las ATX no solo que tienen un conector 'hacia el motherboard' que es diferente, sino que se activan por un ancho de pulso determinado en una de los pines de su conector (que es de 20 o 24 pines depende del caso).

Ese cable que tienes al botón de encendido, es un simple interruptor que corta o activa el paso de los 220V o 110 (depende del caso) al resto del circuito de la fuente.

En las ATX, ese interruptor es un simple botón en la parte trasera y con el botón delantero uno solo 'activa la lógica' de encendido del motherboard la cual genera los anchos de pulso necesarios para darle la señal de ON a la fuente ATX.

Tu fuente jamás se apagará a menos que tu mismo la apagues del botón.  La ATX se apaga también por ancho de pulsos y esta es una característica que las diferencia bastante de las comunes.


Saludos


----------



## nocturno (Sep 18, 2006)

Efectivamente, como dice Maunix, esa fuente es AT y no ATX. Puedes olvidar lo del cable verde con el negro.


----------



## subsoho (Sep 18, 2006)

continuando con el tema de las fuentes,

he encontrado un cargado de movil que quiero utilizar como fuente, el problema es que no se que adaptador aplicar para conectar el conector del movil (el tubito hueco) a un par de cables de entrada en mi circuito.

Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## Romo1987 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yo tengo la impresion de que un polo es el exterior del "tubito" y el otro el interior... pero no te lo aseguro, es solo lo que me parece a priori. Pruebalo con un polimetro. Si funciona y no te resulta comodo... capa el cable y deja los 2 cables pelados por fuera.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 19, 2006)

Sí, ese "tubito" tiene la masa por fuera y el positivo dentro. En cualquier tienda de electrónica encontrarás la hembra para ese conector tanto en formato aéreo como para empotrar en caja o para PCB.


----------



## subsoho (Sep 19, 2006)

Gracias a ambos una vez mas.


----------

